# **FUN** Racing Event, December 29th, 30th



## lmnsrcr (Nov 11, 2007)

24 Hours of “Lemons” event – December 29 – 30th.

For those members on the west coast, mark your calendars. The 24 hours of “Lemons” is back. If you have downtime the week between Christmas and New Years, come out and join us.

For those of you not familiar with Lemons, this is an endurance race where contestants cannot spend more than $500 on their car. No primadonna show or historic cars. No factory sponsored million dollar cars. Just average drivers having a lot of fun for not a lot of money. Cars deemed to be unpopular among spectators are routinely tarred and feathered, attacked with pick axes, and rolled onto their roofs. Literally.

If you are interested in attending the event, take a look at the following web site:

The 24 Hours of LeMons: FAQs

Also, see Car and Driver’s writeup of last year’s event. I worked the last event as a corner worker, and it was an absolute blast. 

Beaters Rule! The 24 Hours of LeMons - Features - Car and Driver February 2007

The event will take place, rain or shine, snowstorm or heatwave.

Thunderhill Raceway Park
Willows, CA
Interstate 5, exit 162

Main event starts Saturday, December 29th at 1:00 PM.

Thunderhill has self-contained RV hookups, built-in barbecue pits, and amazingly civilized bathrooms. You're welcome to stay in your rig from Friday night through Sunday evening. There are also a number of hotels nearby. Variety of inexpensive food available at the track.


----------

